# RecipeDB - TL's SNPA Clone



## Trough Lolly (10/2/08)

TL's SNPA Clone  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This is a very basic APA that comes reasonably close to a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. A single infusion mash at 66C is recommended...   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    1 kg IMC Ale Malt    1 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.3 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      24 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    16 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    16 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     300 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 35.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.41%   Colour 15 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

